# en vooral te spreken over



## ttttr

Belangenorganisaties van buurtbewoners hebben over het algemeen veel kritiek over de manier waarop de gemeente blindelings doorzet met haar plannen. *En vooral te spreken over *Red Het Blauw, een organisatie gestart met als doel verzet tegen het Marina project, en die de aanpak van de stad oneerbiedig en onverantwoordelijk noemt. 


Belangenorganisaties van buurtbewoners hebben over het algemeen veel kritiek over de manier waarop de gemeente blindelings doorzet met haar plannen. *Vooral* Red Het Blauw, een organisatie gestart met als doel verzet tegen het Marina project, en die de aanpak van de stad oneerbiedig en onverantwoordelijk noemt. 

Wat is het verschil tussen deze twee versies?


----------



## Sjonger

In de eerste zin lijkt sprake van een editing fout. Het is geen goed Nederlands. Mogelijk is het een Vlaamse uitdrukking.
Het is naar mijn mening sowieso een onduidelijke formulering, want pas na een beetje puzzelen wordt duidelijk dat Red het Blauw zo'n belangenorganisatie is, en niet een van die plannen die de gemeente ‘blindelings doorzet’.
In het Nederlands zeg je overigens ook ‘kritiek op’ en niet ‘kritiek over’.


----------



## triptonizer

Sjonger said:


> Het is geen goed Nederlands. Mogelijk is het een Vlaamse uitdrukking.


Het is ook geen goed Vlaams


----------



## HKK

"Te spreken zijn over x" betekent "een positieve mening hebben over x". De uitdrukking wordt vooral negatief gebruikt: "niet te spreken zijn over x".

Zoalq Sjonger en Triptonizer al zeiden klopt de zin niet. Zo kan het volgens mij wel:


> Belangenorganisaties van buurtbewoners hebben over het algemeen veel kritiek over de manier waarop de gemeente blindelings doorzet met haar plannen. *Ze zijn (dan ook/dus) zeker te spreken over *Red Het Blauw, een organisatie gestart met als doel verzet tegen het Marina project, en die de aanpak van de stad oneerbiedig en onverantwoordelijk noemt.



"Dan ook" helpt om de causaliteit te tonen. Het betekent ongeveer hetzelfde als "dus".


----------



## ttttr

Heel erg bedankt.
Om vlakker bij het origineel te zijn heb ik het nu tot het volgende geandert:

"Bewonersbelangenorganisaties hebben over het algemeen veel kritiek op de manier waarop de gemeente blindelings haar plannen doorzet. Vooral Red Het Blauw, een organisatie die ook met het doel zich te verzetten tegen het het jachthavenproject is opgericht en die het beleid van de stad oneerbiedig en onverantwoordelijk noemt."

Is dit nog correct Nederlands?​


----------



## HKK

ttttr said:


> Heel erg bedankt.
> Om vlakker bij het origineel te zijn heb ik het nu tot het volgende geandert:
> 
> "Bewonersbelangenorganisaties hebben over het algemeen veel kritiek op de manier waarop de gemeente blindelings haar plannen doorzet. Vooral Red Het Blauw, een organisatie die ook met het doel zich te verzetten tegen het het jachthavenproject is opgericht en die het beleid van de stad oneerbiedig en onverantwoordelijk noemt."
> 
> Is dit nog correct Nederlands?​



Technisch gezien wel. Maar de tweede zin is zo heel moeilijk te verstaan en heeft geen werkwoord in de hoofdzin...



ttttr said:


> Vooral Red Het Blauw, een organisatie die ook met het doel zich te verzetten tegen het het jachthavenproject is opgericht en die het beleid van de stad oneerbiedig en onverantwoordelijk noemt.



De oranje bijzin is te lang om "opgericht" op het einde te plaatsen. Zo is de zin moeilijk te volgen. Je kan beter "is opgericht" vooraan plaatsen:



ttttr said:


> Vooral Red Het Blauw, een organisatie die ook is opgericht met het doel zich te verzetten tegen het het jachthavenproject en die het beleid van de stad oneerbiedig en onverantwoordelijk noemt.



Maar eigenlijk voegt "is opgericht met het doel" weinig informatie toe... Ik zou het korter maken:



ttttr said:


> Vooral Red Het Blauw, een organisatie die ook zich verzet tegen het het jachthavenproject en die het beleid van de stad oneerbiedig en onverantwoordelijk noemt.


----------



## triptonizer

Het probleem blijft dat je tweede zin teveel ineens probeert te zeggen: 1. vooral red het blauw laat van zich horen 2. red het blauw noemt het beleid onverantwoordelijk (en eigenlijk ook nog 3. red het blauw werd speciaal daartoe opgericht). Bovendien heeft de tweede zin geen werkwoord.

Om dat allemaal te verwoorden zou je beter opsplitsen:

"Bewonersbelangenorganisaties hebben over het algemeen veel kritiek op de manier waarop de gemeente blindelings haar plannen doorzet. Vooral Red Het Blauw toont zich een uitgesproken tegenstander. [of iets dergelijks] Deze organisatie, opgericht met het doel zich tegen het jachthavenproject te verzetten, noemt het beleid van de stad oneerbiedig en onverantwoordelijk."

Als punt 2. niet zo belangrijk is kan ook: "bewonersbelangenorganisaties... doorzet. Red Het Blauw, opgericht (en dan zoals hierboven)."


----------



## triptonizer

of zoals HKK


----------



## ttttr

"Maar eigenlijk voegt "is opgericht met het doel" weinig informatie toe... Ik zou het korter maken:"

Nee, doet het volgens mij wel. Er zijn meerderde organisaties, die zich alle tegen het bestaande project verzetten. Maar alleen maar eentje ervan heeft als originele, en enige, doelstelling de kamp met de Gemeente over de jachthaven.

Ik heb het nu op volgende manier omgeschreven, is dat correct nederlands?

"Bewonersbelangenorganisaties hebben over het algemeen veel kritiek op de manier waarop de gemeente blindelings haar plannen doorzet. Vooral Red Het Blauw, een organisatie die ook met het doel zich te verzetten tegen het jachthavenproject is opgericht en die het beleid van de stad oneerbiedig en onverantwoordelijk noemt."


----------



## Jogou

Een lopende zin zou zijn: "Vooral 'Red Het Blauw', een organisatie die ook is opgericht met het doel zich te verzetten tegen het jachthavenproject, en die het beleid van de stad oneerbiedig en onverantwoordelijk noemt."

Jogou


----------

